# dwa application question



## JonG (Oct 5, 2005)

with regards the vets inspection i understand that if i could find a suitable vet in my area i could possibly arrange the inspection directly with this vet..my question is does the vet need to be a specialist vet in dangerous reptiles or will any vet do.ime sure they must be qualified to treat reptiles but there are not many who can deal in dangerous reptiles..ime applying to keep a dwarf caimen and NOT a venemous snake by the way.anyone got any suggestions as to a suitable vet in the harrogate/leeds area..the enclosure is almost done now.tiles are up and grouted,underfloor heating and overhead heat and light are wired in and the heated pool is up and running..all i need now is a caimen and its complete:2thumb:


----------



## Greggers (Jun 11, 2006)

Council picked the vet for my check and they deal mostly with exotics ( the vet not the council).


----------



## JonG (Oct 5, 2005)

i do have a vet in leeds that deal with reptiles aswell as dogs and cats etc.would this be ok to contact and try and arrange the inspection..ive been told that this can greatly speed up the application process as the council i understand can drag there feet for weeks:bash:..also i might even be a bit cheaper to pay the vet direct and cut out the middle(administration)man.ie the council


----------



## Greggers (Jun 11, 2006)

I had to have a council officer come to the inspection a swell. It didn't cost extra. Had to pay council upfront anyway when sending in application form. When I asked about a vet they already had one they use and didn't like the idea of anyone else. This said all councils are different.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Greggers said:


> I had to have a council officer come to the inspection a swell. It didn't cost extra. Had to pay council upfront anyway when sending in application form. When I asked about a vet they already had one they use and didn't like the idea of anyone else. This said all councils are different.


same as above. I had another vet who had done DWA in other areas but my council would not allow it and wanted to chose there own vet, they also came along for the inspection:2thumb:. if all goes well for you. please post pics of enclosure so on I LOVE seeing others enclosures :2thumb:. I think your just have to keep ringing/emailing them to move it along. thats what i did


----------



## JonG (Oct 5, 2005)

idont mind anyone coming over to inspect my enclosure..thats not a worry at all..its just i heard on here of someone who had arranged the inspection himself and it speeded up things no end he said..i havnt sent in the application and costings yet as i thought ide see if this quicker way was possible..ile get some pics sorted soon.my daughter loves it to the point where she wants to move in there herself:lol2:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

JonG said:


> idont mind anyone coming over to inspect my enclosure..thats not a worry at all..its just i heard on here of someone who had arranged the inspection himself and it speeded up things no end he said..i havnt sent in the application and costings yet as i thought ide see if this quicker way was possible..ile get some pics sorted soon.my daughter loves it to the point where she wants to move in there herself:lol2:


contact your council some do allow it:2thumb:, mine took long for them to contact me but once they did it was quick:2thumb:. just make sure she moves out before the caiman moves in :lol2::lol2:


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

JonG said:


> idont mind anyone coming over to inspect my enclosure..thats not a worry at all..its just *i heard on here of someone who had arranged the inspection himself and it speeded up things no end he said*..i havnt sent in the application and costings yet as i thought ide see if this quicker way was possible..ile get some pics sorted soon.my daughter loves it to the point where she wants to move in there herself:lol2:


 
I think that may be me?

I organised the inspection myself. In total, it took 6 weeks. Thats from filling in the form, and booking the inspection, to recieving my licence in the post - snakes in the day after :2thumb:

Try ringing your council, and asking them if you can organise the inspection yourself. Each council is different, but its worth a try.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

My council selected my vet - he was a primate vet - go figure! :roll:


----------



## karldellis (Mar 4, 2011)

chondro13 said:


> My council selected my vet - he was a primate vet - go figure! :roll:


Yep mine too & informed me on the day he knew little about reptiles !


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> My council selected my vet - he was a primate vet - go figure! :roll:


mine was a avian vet who didn't know much about reptiles let alone caimans, all his info came from caresheets at the top of google search :lol2:. All that matters is you pass :lol2:


----------



## JonG (Oct 5, 2005)

thanks for all the replies .i think i will contact the council and ask if i can arrange my own inspection..its worth a try.i love the primate and avian bit..rediculous really..the whole idea is they send someone with extensive knowledge of reptiles and they send someone who has to google the info needed..if thats the case they may aswell just send any vet..anyway ile keep you all posted and thanks again for the info:2thumb:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

karldellis said:


> Yep mine too & informed me on the day he knew little about reptiles !


Classy!

Mine had printed out a care sheet on Asian vipers and brought it along for good measure... :whistling2:

While it obviously wasn't his area of expertise, he was actually a really good guy and asked all the right questions to ensure the animals health, the publics safety and my safety so I was very happy with the inspection in the end


----------



## JonG (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## JonG (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## JonG (Oct 5, 2005)

pics of the nearly finished enclosure as promiced..mainly substrate and furniture to sort out now


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

very nice, thats looks big what size is it? should be easy to keep clean : victory:


----------



## JonG (Oct 5, 2005)

its about 10ft by 7ft6..just playing with the underfloor heating and pool heater getting the temps about right..still need to sort out a basking lamp.i have tiled most of my vivs and yes it makes it much easier to clean.i hope the dwa inspector likes it:lol2:


----------

